
The road to hell is paved with SAML Assertions – MS Office 365 - based2
http://www.economyofmechanism.com/office365-authbypass.html
======
spdustin
Isn't that the truth. I've written a lot of tools in different languages for
clients to interact with SharePoint Online, and the whole "submit your
credentials to this central place for all of office online" thing bugs me. But
SAML is more "enterprisey" than OAuth, I guess. That's how it seems from my
end, anyway, living in an enterprise Microsoft world while running mostly open
source tools on Macs and Linux.

